# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [12-10-16] Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v3.1 - OnePlus IMEI, Oppo FRP and More....

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v3.1 More Innovative and More Intelligent       Whats New: [x] OnePlus IMEI Repair (No Root etc.) - Exclusive --- A0001 --- A0002 --- A0003 --- A2001 --- A2003 --- A2005 --- A3003 --- E1001 --- E1003 --- E1005
--- Most possibly all OnePlus phones with Qualcomm CPU.    * *[x] Oppo FRP Reset - Exclusive --- Reset FRP for Almost All Oppo Phones in Normal Mode *   *[x] Fixed Oppo IMEI Repair Bug --- IMEI 1 on some phones was being restored after reboot. Now fixed.  *  *[x] Updated Huawei FRP Reset Function --- Huawei SPD FRP Reset is now SPD FRP Reset (Miscellaneous Tab)
--- Updated to support various SPD FRP Reset in Fastboot Mode   *  *[x] Updated / Uploaded Following UFD (Ultimate FRP Data) Files on Support Area --- SM-A710F_01 (New Version)
--- SM-A710FD_01 (New Version)
--- SM-A9000
--- SM-G610F
--- SM-G610M
--- SM-G903W
--- SM-J320YZ
--- SM-J710MN
--- As usual, download them and put in FRP Folder    
ONLY TOOL TO PROVIDE YOU SINGLE FRP FILE (UFD) FOR SAMSUNG 2016 EDITION PHONES  ONLY TOOL TO PROVIDE YOU SINGLE FRP FILE (FRP) FOR SAMSUNG 2015 EDITION PHONES  THANKS TO ALL OTHER TEAM WHO LIKED OUR INNOVATIVE IDEA AND ADDED IT IN THEIR SOFTWARE 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO   ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR   ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE   RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED   IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!     * *PLEASE  DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST  REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND  SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE  DELETED IMMEDIATELY.   
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

